# Bulova 218. Which Battery?



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

This will be a simple one for those wizards in the know :derisive: . The battery to my beloved 218 Bulova Accutron 218 (N1) has finally expired. The existing dead cell is an ENERGISER 344. I believe the 218s ran on 3.35V. Is this cell a 3.35 or 3.5. Does it matter? I may be having a blonde day but I could not see a 344 or equivalent on the battery forum. Could someone advise please.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

344 is correct....preferably Renata. It is a 1.5 volt silver oxide ...originally they took 1.3 volt mercury batteries.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you Paul. Fresh cells en route.. :thumbsup:


----------

